# Any luck with Zoloft



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Has anyone tried Zoloft for IBS-C, pain and other symptoms?Would love to hear any feedback or comments if Zoloft has any impact on any symptoms. For some reason, there hasn't been much info, or maybe I must be missing something.Please help.


----------

